# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  اختصاص فایل fr3 در هنگام اجرا و نمایش گزارش

## Felony

سلام ،

اولا آیا میشه در زمان اجرای برنامه بخش Design کامپوننت Fast Report رو فراخوانی کرد ؟
و اینکه فرض کنید من گزارشم رو ساختم و ذخیره کردم ( با فرمت fr3 ) حالا چه طور در حالت اجرا برنامه به کامپوننت frxReport آدرس فایل رو بدم تا از اون فایل به عنوان پایه گزارش استفاده کنه و گزارش رو در اون قالب نوشن بده ؟

با کد زیر این کار رو کردم ولی کار نکرد :

  frxReport1.FileName:= 'D:\1.fr3';
  frxReport1.ShowReport;

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با کد زیر این کار رو کردم ولی کار نکرد


بین اون دو خط باید PrepareReport فراخوانی بشه.




> اولا آیا میشه در زمان اجرای برنامه بخش Design کامپوننت Fast Report رو  فراخوانی کرد ؟


بله، خودش یک کامپوننت داره که اگر روی فرم بیاندازیدش، با استفاده از آن، در زمان اجرا میشه Designer فست ریپورت را نمایش داد. در Demo خودش هم این قابلیت نمایش داده شده.

----------


## danesh1351

OpenDlg.InitialDir :=VVCurDir+'\FastRep' ;
    IF OpenDlg.Execute Then Begin
      MyFastRep := OpenDlg.FileName ;
      FrxReport1.LoadFromFile(MyFastRep);
      FrxReport1.ShowReport(True);
      SetCurrentDir(VVCurDir);
      OpenDlg.InitialDir :=VVCurDir+'\FastRep' ;
    End;

----------


## afsoon_k77

برای ویرایش گزارش در زمان اجرا باید یک کامپوننت frxDesigner  بر روی فرم قرار بدی و در رویداد دکمه ویرایشی که بر روی فرم قرار دادی کد زیر را بنویسی 

frxReport1.DesignReport();

 با این دستور قسمت ویرایش گزارش باز میشه 
در قسمت ویرایش هم در زمان اجرا  با زدن Open File گزارش مورد نظر رو می تونید لود کنید 

برای لود کردن گزارش از طریق کد می تونید از دستور زیر استفاده کنید 


frxReport1.LoadFromFile('D:\path ...',true);


موفق باشید

----------


## rezaemjey

سلام ..... من کاربر جدید و مبتدی هستم
تو برنامه هلو چند گزارش با فرمت fr3 و fp3 هست که میخوام یه تغییراتی توشون اعمال کنم .... فست ریپورت دات نت رو نصب کردم ... فیل رو باز نمیکنه ..... ارور میده فایل رو نمیشناسه ..... البته بگم که با چند ورژن دیگه فست ریپورت هم امتحان کردم که باز نشدند .... میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنین .....

----------


## 101101000

تا اون زمانی که من در طرفه نگار همکاری میکردم با دلفی 6 نوشته میشد.
تصویر از خطایی که میده بذارید تا راحتتر بشه راهمناییت کرد دوست عزیز

----------


## rezaemjey

سلام دوست عزیز ..... ممنون ..... این تصویر ارور هست ....  ممنون بابت راهنمایی ..... 

Eror Pic.jpg

این نکته رو هم بگم که این فایل ریپورت توسط طراح ، برای امکان پرینت بارکد به نرم افزار اضافه شده .... فرمتش FR3 هست .

----------


## 101101000

هلو با دلفی 6 نوشته شده البته اگر ورژن جدیدش باشه دلفی XE و Fast Report 4 طراحی و پیاده سازی شده.
قابلیتی که در فست ریپورت دلفی وجود داره اینه که گزارش رو در چند صفحه جداگانه برای اعمال کنترل روی چند گزارش در یک قالب یا با یک دیتاست اما صفحه بندی متفاوت بشه پیاده سازی کرد.

اطلاع دقیق ندارم که فست ریپورت دات نت با این قابلیت مشکل داشته باشه یا خیر!!! TfrxReportPage مرتبط با همینه که گزارش رو در صفحه ی مختلف طراحی کنید. احتمال میدم که این خطا به دلیل وجود چند صفحه در این فایل باشه. به نظر من با دلفی امتحان کنید ببینید باز میکنه یا خیر.

در غیر این صورت اساتید دیگه باید اظهار نظر کنن که من هم یاد بگیرم.

----------

